# Control de Posicion de motor AC



## peluso (Dic 31, 2009)

Saludos caballeros del saber electronico:
Quisiera saber de que manera es posible controlar el giro Izquierda o derecha de un motor AC en general y por ende la posicion del mismo. Mucho agradecere sus valiosos comentarios y ayuda referente al tema, si me podrian dar algun link relacionado o cualquier informacion gustoso de recibirlo.
 Muchas gracias de antemano !!
Peluso


----------



## radni (Dic 31, 2009)

peluso una pregunta importante : el motor que querés controlar es monofásico, bifásico ó trifasico ? si es monofásico es con capacitor de marcha ó solamente de arranque, es del tipo jaula de ardilla o rotor bobinado.
Y por último debes fijar posición ó solamente queres alcanzarla.
Todo este cuestionario lo tenés que resolver para que te podamos ayudar a resolver tu pregunta.
Saludos radni


----------



## xbonsx (Ene 1, 2010)

Concuerdo totalmente con radni, primero debes aclarar que tipo de motor es (Monofásico, Bifásico, o Trifásico), si el caso es de un motor trifásico la respuesta e smuy sencilla ya hay dispositivos (Controladores de giro) que automaticamente te cambian la direccion de giro de un motor de inducción.

*NOTA:* Cuando cambias la dirección de giro de un motor provocas esfuerzos térmicos y mecánicos al mismo que en consecuencia disminuyendo el tiempo de vida útil del equipo.


----------



## peluso (Ene 4, 2010)

Saludos Muchachos:
Agraecerles la gentileza de responder al tema propuesto, bueno Radni el motor AC es monofasico, con rotor tipo bobinado. Se quiere alcanzar una posicion, hacer que el sistema de control logre seguir un setpoint de posicion.
Disculpa la duda, cuando utilizar un capacitor de marcha o uno de arranque?
puedes decirme donde conseguir estos dispositivos, por favor?

Muchas gracias por su apoyo
Saludos Peluso

Hola xbonsx:
Interesante alcance, muchas gracias. Si bueno las caracteristicas son como mencione mensaje anterior(Motor monofasico rotor bobinado y se busca seguir una posicion)
Saludos Peluso


----------



## melleva33 (Ene 4, 2010)

Buenas.
Si te ayuda utiliza algo llamado encoder o codificador rotatorio para saber la posición 
Chequea esta info http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Codificador_rotatorio


----------



## radni (Ene 4, 2010)

El uso de un capacitor de arranque en un motor monofásico es por la necesidad de generar un campo pseudorotante pues con corriente monofásica es imposible obtener un campo magnético rotante sinó solamente uno alternante entre dos piezas polares contiguas.
Este campo pseudorotante se genera bobinando un devanado (intercalado dentro del que se denomina de trabajo) dezplazado 90° geometricos del mismo y consiguiendo un desplazamiento adicional del mismo producido por un capacitor que le agrega unos cuantos grados mas de avance a la corriente que por este devanado circula generando de esta manera ese campo que genera la cupla de arranque para que el motor inicie su giro.
Demás está decir que este devanado de escasa cantidad de vueltas se debe desconectar una vez producido el arranque pues sinó se quema debido a la gran corriente que por el mismo circula mediante un dispositivo (mecánico ó electronico) que detecta que el motor arrancó y se encuentra en regimen de revoluciones ó con el par necesario para mantener las mismas.

En los que utiliza capacitor de marcha se intercala un devanado similar al de trabajo pero con un capacitor que desplaza la corriente para producir un campo rotante bifásico que hace que el rotor inicie el giro ( no con un par de arranque tan grande como con capacitor de arranque) con una suavidad mayor que en el caso anterior (menor par de arranque) pero un par medio mas sostenido y menos ruido de funcionamiento.
Cada uno de estos motores se adaptan a una función espesífica de acuerdo a la necesidades de cupla motriz y cupla de arranque necesaria para la aplicación.
En general en sistemas de control se prefieren los del ultimo tipo pues son mas faciles de controlar electronicamente pues no presentan grandes corrientes de arranque como los primeros y pueden asociarse caracteristicas de control mas precisas sin grandes requerimientos.
Para el caso de tu motor en particular (rotor bobinado) no es lo ideal para un sistema de control ya que deberías implementar un doble manejo, por un lado la corriente y frecuencia estatórica y por otro la corriente rotorica.
De acuerdo a la velocidadó par necesario yo lo implementaría con un motor brushless, un paso a paso o uno de CC que son mucho mas faciles de controlar.
Espero que estos comentarios te sirvan para tomar una decisión correcta 
Suerte radni.


----------



## peluso (Ene 4, 2010)

Saludos Radni:
Te agradezco el apoyo, tus comentarios,aclaracion y consejos son importantes.
Muchas gracias....Te mantendre al tanto de la desicion a tomar.
Atentamente 
Peluso

Gracias Melleva33 por la informacion.


----------

